# New Release - GPO GPOTAC 6x 4.5-27x50i FFP - LR PRO Riflescope #RS670



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

* New Release - GPO GPOTAC 6x 4.5-27x50i FFP - LR PRO Riflescope #RS670*

This great riflescope is normally $1,499.99, however, we are offering it through January 1st for *only $1,299.99* The new 2022 GPOTAC 4.5-27x50i. This scope has it all! First focal plane, 34mm tube, removable throw lever, mil base LRi-Pro illuminated reticle, ZERO STOP and lockable .1 mrad turrets. Double HD objective lens and GPObright lens coatings also! 

GPO has entered the high magnification first focal plane scope market with its new premium tactical riflescope, the GPOTAC 4.5-27x50i FFP. Designed for professional use, as well as shooters and hunters who demand the very best in long distance and tactical shooting, the 4.5-27x50i FFP mates superior materials and meticulous manufacturing processes and tolerances to produce a riflescope on par with the world’s finest. 

This scope’s optical features are superb, using a 50mm double HD objective lens system for enhanced resolution coupled with the GPObright high transmission lens coatings. A 34mm main tube maximizes optical performance while supporting incremental elevation adjustment capabilities. It is crafted from a solid, one-piece dust-proof, waterproof, nitrogen-filled body for ultimate strength and durability. An illuminated mil-spec LRpro magnifying reticle powered with the GPO iCONTROL illumination system will assist the shooter in placing the perfect shot in even the lowest light conditions. Custom designed turrets are mil-based and include a ZERO-STOP system for those shooters sure to be dialing for their distance. Also provided is an adapted magnification system throw lever for ease of use in every shooting situation.

If you need a high-magnification first focal plane scope for your tactical endeavors, the GPOTAC 4-5-27x50i is your winning ticket. Built on a 34mm main tube and packed with industry-best glass components, its magnifying mil radiant reticle is located in the first focal plane. The locking turrets are designed for 0.1 milrad adjustments and are uncapped for fast access, offering a whopping 115 inches of elevation adjustment. The illuminated LRi-Pro reticle is mil based and uses the proprietary iCONTROL™ illumination technology. DoubleHD™ objective lenses and GPObright™ lens coatings make it optically brilliant. All GPO products are backed by the best lifetime warranty and service in the industry, their exclusive Spectacular Lifetime Warranty™. 

*Here are the main features of the GPOTAC 4-5-27x50i:*
Magnifying first focal plane
34mm main tubes
Large mil-rad locking target turrets
iControl™ illumination
Custom mil-spec LRi-Pro reticle
6x zoom technology
Removable magnification throw lever
GPObright™ lens coating technology
Double HD™ objective lenses
See-through bikini ocular and objective covers

The 4.5-27x50i GPOTAC FFP comes with a throw lever, cleaning cloth, see-through bikini ocular and objective lens scope covers, and an extra CR2032 battery. All GPO products purchased in the USA include the GPO, USA’s Spectacular Lifetime Warranty™.

*Check out our new Just Arrived Section and our Latest Sales Flyer*

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that we can assist you with please let us know.

Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------

